
The FBI accused him of terrorism. He couldn't tie his shoes - benjaminfox
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a47390/alabama-isis-peyton-pruitt/
======
bougiefever
This makes me so angry. People, don't talk to the police or FBI without a
lawyer. Just shut up and say you are not answering their questions. If they
give a sense of urgency, it's just a ploy they are using to pressure you.
Remember, these people go to school to learn how to manipulate people and to
lie really well (they call it a ruse so it sounds better than what it is).

Do not allow them to separate you from your children, especially disabled
children, and question them alone. They are looking to boost their performance
numbers so they can get a raise and a promotion. They do not care about you.
They do not care about your children. They do not care about your life, or
about how their actions might impact you or your children. They care about how
many arrests they can make so they look good.

~~~
greypowerOz
I get that his treatment upsets you and with good reason... however please
bear in mind that in his OWN words:

"Peyton said he wanted to "live according to Sharia law." When asked to
describe what that meant, he could only remember the rules that "non-Muslims
must pay a tax to live in an Islamic land" and "that homosexual people are
killed." He claimed to have read "eight chapters" of the Quran, but "I don't
got any of it memorized."

So we have his own confirmation that he has a radicalised view of the world,
agrees with some of the worst aspects of ISIS/radical islam, and lives in a
country where access to deadly force is a constitutional right.

If the US authorities failed to act on this they would be held accountable for
anything this troubled and damaged young man did.

So lets not rush to condemn the authorities here.... that's all I'm saying...

~~~
calgoo
The moment that they where aware of his mental state, they should have looked
into that. They where too quick to just act on the case. You can see some
evidence in that, when they handed the case over to the state. They knew it
would be messy and did not want to be involved.

That the state assigned judge happens too be scared of shadows has not helped
the issue. This is the sad state of things, and I truly hope things change,
and people wake up. The media scares people into a frenzy and then we get
crappy judges who are afraid of the scary terrorist hiding in his basement.

~~~
calgoo
Too add to my previous point, there seams to be a big issue with people with
mental issues being locked up in jails, especially in smaller cities. This
also includes people with drug addictions. The first judge should have
approved the investigation to make sure that the accused is fit for trial. A
judge should not be allowed to dictate of the accused is or is not fit. If
there is even a hint of a mental issue it needs to be investigated before the
trial continues. ALWAYS.

